# Flashers



## KMK (Sep 2, 2007)

What should I have done?

I was driving down a local two lane highway in broad daylight and drove by a 20ish male snowboarder trying to pee on my car! I was stunned! My wife and 10 year old daughter were in the car with me! I couldn't think of what to do. I was overwhelmed by frustration and sorrow over the spiritual condition of our nation and I just kept on driving. I did not even know how to pray.

I thought maybe I should have stopped and attempted to cause him pain or share the gospel with him or call the cops or just hit him with the car. Many things went through my mind in a split second.

How would you have handled this situation?


----------



## blhowes (Sep 2, 2007)

KMK said:


> What should I have done?
> 
> I was driving down a local two lane highway in broad daylight and drove by a 20ish male snowboarder trying to pee on my car! I was stunned! My wife and 10 year old daughter were in the car with me! I couldn't think of what to do. I was overwhelmed by frustration and sorrow over the spiritual condition of our nation and I just kept on driving. I did not even know how to pray.


 Forgive me, just trying to picture (in low-resolution detail) what happened. You're driving down a two lane highway and as you're driving somebody's trying to do this to your car... 


KMK said:


> I thought maybe I should have stopped and attempted to cause him pain or share the gospel with him or call the cops or just hit him with the car. Many things went through my mind in a split second.
> 
> How would you have handled this situation?


This is a question for better minds than myself. I probably would have called the police, especially if the evidence was still on the car.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Sep 2, 2007)

I'd have stopped and called the cops.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 2, 2007)

I would have probably got his license # and called the cops.
This individual could cause problems to other motorists as well if he is not stopped...and could even cause a major accident. It's best for the cops to get him off the road before someone gets hurt.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 2, 2007)

KMK said:


> What should I have done?
> 
> 
> 
> How would you have handled this situation?



Thrown a water balloon or beer bottle at him. Or tagged him with a paintball gun (be sure to aim a little ahead of him)


----------



## turmeric (Sep 2, 2007)

He might have been drunk!


----------



## KMK (Sep 2, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > What should I have done?
> ...



I suspect that he might have been high. He was apparently attending a snowboarding demonstration at Mt High Ski area. Mt. High purposely targets the young male pot smokers and this just sealed the deal for me. Even though Mt. High is literally 10 minutes from my house I will not be patronizing them any longer. I will have to take my family to Mammoth Mountain instead.


----------



## caddy (Sep 2, 2007)

As I calmly sit here and type and have time to reflect. This is what I would have done.



larryjf said:


> I would have probably got his license # and called the cops.
> This individual could cause problems to other motorists as well if he is not stopped...and could even cause a major accident. It's best for the cops to get him off the road before someone gets hurt.


 
As I was in the Car, and facing what you were facing, I agree with Josh's comment.





joshua said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > How would you have handled this situation?
> ...


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 2, 2007)

larryjf said:


> I would have probably got his license # and called the cops.
> This individual could cause problems to other motorists as well if he is not stopped...and could even cause a major accident. It's best for the cops to get him off the road before someone gets hurt.



The guy was on the side of the road peeing on passing motorists. Whatever license would Ken have had access to in order to report?


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 2, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> The guy was on the side of the road peeing on passing motorists. Whatever license would Ken have had access to in order to report?



I guess you missed out on the recent legislation. Now you need a license to do such things.


----------



## larryjf (Sep 3, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > I would have probably got his license # and called the cops.
> ...



I didn't realize he was on the side of the road...i thought he was doing it from a moving car...funny how my brain works sometime 

I guess since it was a highway we could assume that he pulled over to relieve himself and there was a license on his car?? Maybe at least a description of his car for the cops?


----------



## KMK (Sep 3, 2007)

The problem was that he was on a two lane hiway in the mountains and a cop wouldn't have arrived for 30 minutes. Somehow the Lord protected my sweet 10 year old daughter from seeing it but my wife had a front row seat. I have to admit, the first thing I wanted to do was hurt him but the HS wouldn't allow it.


----------

